# 4 man snapper limit and then some 6/1/15



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

me and my buddy kris went out with a couple out of town guys to go see if we couldnt get on a couple snapper. we all ended up with our limit plus several blacks and a couple lanes. trolling bite was dead but the bottom fishing made up for it! heres a video of one my my snaps!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

hell yeah man!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man them are some great snaps fer the yak!!! Congrats to ya'll fer the harvest of dinner!!!


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Great video!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome! How big was the largest?


----------



## mbritter93 (May 12, 2012)

biggest was 29" chaps


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice trip & fish !


----------



## Bronzeman (May 2, 2014)

Awesome video and fish!


----------



## H-MANEOD (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice fish! On a side note, what wheel cart are you using on your JK? Is that the Kraken?


----------



## wde414 (Jun 5, 2014)

That's awesome. How deep are you to get that size snaps?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Real nice video. And those are some nice sized snapper. 

Thanks for taking the time and effort to make and then post the video.


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Hmm...I wonder if I could triangulate your position based on the beach landmarks...


----------



## Kmart (Jun 2, 2015)

Great video & a nice snappa. Could you tell me how deep your fishing, what lb line do you use, bait & what weight sinker?


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Kmart said:


> Great video & a nice snappa. Could you tell me how deep your fishing, what lb line do you use, bait & what weight sinker?


My setup is similar to most folks. I use 6-8oz weight, that'll allow you to keep the bait near bottom on a slow drift. Main line is 100lb braid, leader is 80 flourocarbon. Honestly, there's nothing complicated about this. Get bait, drop it on snapper. Most days, they're not super picky. However, if you've got live Cigar minnows, you're better off.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow... that's a heavy setup for snapper, huh? I use 30# braid and 40# flouro. Maybe I'm in the wrong... idk

And a 2-3oz weight usually


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Magic Mike said:


> Wow... that's a heavy setup for snapper, huh? I use 30# braid and 40# flouro. Maybe I'm in the wrong... idk
> 
> And a 2-3oz weight usually


Maybe? I dunno. I definitely wouldn't say you're wrong. But it points out that you can't really go too heavy with these fish. They're not leader at all for the most part.


----------



## Emerald Adventure (Feb 16, 2015)

Well done great video


----------

